# So you know you're in Alaska, when...



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

it snows on September 26th. 

It hasn't hit our house yet, but I was just up on the mountains and wow! 

:shocked: 

Last year we held it off until October 30th (weird year) and now it's snowing. geesh!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a shock ...early winter indeed.... this year has been really screwy.... how cold is it there now? :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

balmy, 39F...lol

summer threw us 34 days of consecutive rain, then 3 weeks of sun, then 85 mph wind storm last week and now snow. 

Rush was like why did you send me to ALASKA Pam?!? lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... that is strange for sure..... our summer has been pretty mild..except for 1 week of 110 plus heat wave ...after that it has been....in the high 80's low nineties.....when it is suppose to be ...110 degrees or so.... we received a little rain in August... which is strange.... but it felt nice.... :thumb: 
Now... we have a small heat wave of 100 degrees... it is suppose to last for a couple of days then we are back to the 80's again.... The mornings are cool and the days are warm..... so I have to watch the goats just in case.... but they have done well with it so far....


> Rush was like why did you send me to ALASKA Pam?!? lol


Aww...Rush loves it there..... and you know it... LOL :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, your weather sounds perfect.. except for the 110!!! 
way too hot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know... :help: :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep that four lettered word up there...please :wink: 

With the last winter here...I saw enough of that stuff to last me a few years :greengrin: 

I hate change, I don't do well with anything disrupting my life schedule and now it's totally dark by 7:45....I am the type that hates the shorter days of fall and winter..wake up in the dark, drive to work in the dark and only have 3 hours of daylight to do anything outside when I get off work  Right now, I can't wait til March gets here because it takes me til after Thanksgiving to adjust my personal schedule once the days grow shorter.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

No snow around me yet but there was snow in Alberta a few days back. Just didn't hit me, THANKFULLY. It's rare to find someone who can related to my -40 winters. On internet forums that is.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Brrrr... not ready yet!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I know melanie.  
A FB friend in Copper Center sent me photos of 1/4 " of the stuff all over up there!!

GoldenSeal- can't wait for the cold right? lol


----------



## CosmicCaprines (Apr 30, 2013)

Or it snowed 6 inches on April 30th and still snowing. Snow in the forecast all week here in Two Rivers, AK (outside Fairbanks)


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll trade you?
Right now it is 89.0! Hot, very windy and miserable.

I will be moving to SE Alaska this fall OR early next spring. I'm hoping it will be fall and I can't wait.
One year in eastern WA we got 9 feet of snow over three months! I still have all my extreme weather gear ... I'll be needing it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This thread is 3 years old.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

DesertRose said:


> I'll trade you?
> Right now it is 89.0! Hot, very windy and miserable.
> 
> I will be moving to SE Alaska this fall OR early next spring. I'm hoping it will be fall and I can't wait.
> One year in eastern WA we got 9 feet of snow over three months! I still have all my extreme weather gear ... I'll be needing it!


Where in SE Alaska? I'm from Juneau.


----------



## WildKarma (Apr 29, 2013)

You know it is spring in AK (Homer) when you are ankle deep in the mud!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

DesertRose said:


> I'll trade you?
> Right now it is 89.0! Hot, very windy and miserable.
> 
> I will be moving to SE Alaska this fall OR early next spring. I'm hoping it will be fall and I can't wait.
> One year in eastern WA we got 9 feet of snow over three months! I still have all my extreme weather gear ... I'll be needing it!


No way I'd leave my 90 degree April days for Anywhere Alaska!!!


----------

